
Paul Romer: What Went Wrong - jashkenas
https://paulromer.net/what-went-wrong/
======
tbatchelli
The premise is interesting:

> It is time for economists to “eat their own dog food.” Cost-benefit analysis
> is the only way to answer the question, “has the economics profession done
> more harm than good?”

